# Choix..correct pronunciation?



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Does anyone know if the ERDM Choix Supreme is intended to be pronounced as:

Shwa (French)
or
cho-EESH (Spanish)
or
something completely different?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

azherfer said:


> Shwa (French)


:tpd:


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

hey, 

Carlos (Blueface) is the guy to refer to for this, he will know how to pronounce this, he speaks mexican fluently....... 

ATL


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

it's french.
but you could pronounce it according to any language you want...
choy-ks (english)


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Chinese...Its 'Choy' ...Silent X..


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks all...so I take it that this cigar was created for the French Market and that "shwa" is the proper pronunciation.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Chinese...Its 'Choy' ...Silent X..


:tpd: That's how I say it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ATLHARP said:


> hey,
> 
> Carlos (Blueface) is the guy to refer to for this, he will know how to pronounce this, he speaks mexican fluently.......
> 
> ATL


atl, why not your man, roman maroni, in your avatar?

"you fargin sneaky bastage."


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I always pronounced is "kwa"


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Shwa.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

from the french dictionary: "shw[a']"


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

looks like another Great Debate of '06  http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19473&highlight=great+debate


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Chinese...Its 'Choy' ...Silent X..


Since Fred gifted me the one stick I have (and the one I already smoked), I'll pronounce it his way.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

CrazyFool said:


> looks like another Great Debate of '06  http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19473&highlight=great+debate


LOL...didn't catch that thread...I pronounce tainos as tay-nose, hope I'm not wrong there either.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I pronounce it "ick".....but hey, I'm an idiot.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Choix is "Choice" in english.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Chinese...Its 'Choy' ...Silent X..


Ditto!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Choix is "Choice" in english.


what is this Eng-lish you speak of??


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I made the mistake of mispronouncing it in front of filly. I was quickly schooled in the correct pronunciation, "shwa". Not a very manly sounding cigar... :tg


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> hey,
> 
> Carlos (Blueface) is the guy to refer to for this, he will know how to pronounce this, he speaks mexican fluently.......
> 
> ATL


He speaks Mexican or Spanish? :r


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

In *******, it is "cee-garr".


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

speaking of pronunciations - I have heard Partagas pronounced in a way that is rhymes with Spartacus - is that correct?


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Par-tah-GHAS is the only way I have heard latinos pronounce it.


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Here ya go, just 'cause I love you peeps!

http://www.simplycigars.co.uk/acata...gars.co.uk/acatalog/proguide.html&CatalogBody


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Herfzilla said:


> Here ya go, just 'cause I love you peeps!
> 
> http://www.simplycigars.co.uk/acata...gars.co.uk/acatalog/proguide.html&CatalogBody


Cool link Herfzilla, now if we could get it down to the individual cigar level, that would rock.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

call me a dumbass but I prefer to think of it as a cuban attempt to be a little clever and reflect the word "Choice" as in a supreme choice, or your best bet.
and in tainos the "a" sound in spanish is pronounced like "ah", as in 'open up and say'.
The dipthong created by the a and i in proximity would make it "tie-knows", but when I say it out loud I still say tah-EE-nose. Then again, WTF do I know.


----------

